# Suckers in Devils Lake



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've read a lot about how the ND Game & Fish is trying to keep carp out of the Devils Lake system (even though I've often heard it's too late)...does anyone know where suckers come into that equation?? We caught a big sucker on Pelican Lake on Saturday and I saw a few more thrashing around the surface. I don't know if suckers are classified with carp in terms of how they destroy other fish habitat.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Let's hope it's not too late, Chris. Publically the G&F has been saying they have kept the carp out so far.

As far as suckers I have no idea, but I do know they are in Lake Lida where my Dad lives. We see them in the spring basically washing up on shore to spawn. I know Lida is a good walleye lake, so the suckers haven't seemed to hurt there.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Suckers (white, various redhorse, etc.) are a different family of fish and do not root up vegetation when feeding causing the habitat damage typical of feeding carp. Sucker are a good thing providing a lot of feed. Sucker, pike and walleye larvae all drift at about the same time and I have seen walleye and northern pike larvae feeding heavily on sucker larvae.

Canuck

PS....good luck trying to prevent carp from expanding their range. Fish screens work well for adults but larval carp are tiny and eventually will find a way around or through such obstructions/barricades.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys. I got a response from Lynn S. from the ND Game & Fish. I wanted to know for sure.



> White suckers are native to the ND and the DL basin. White suckers are often blamed for problems such as less gamefish. In many cases, the habitats has deteriorated to detriment of gamefish. It is a case of habitat quality and quantity which will determine fish species present in a waterbody and the number of fish for each species found in that waterbody. TO the point, bad habits which reduce walleye populations can be tolerated by white sucker. So white suckers survive and gamefish are gone. Its not the white suckers causing the problem, it's the problem that causes the rise in the white sucker population.
> 
> Carp will cause problems by mudding the water while feeding, eat the fresh water scuds used by gamefish, and just outcompete gamefish for space and food resources. Carp are true problems that do not go away. If carp gain access to Devils Lake, they will quickly expand their numbers, eat most of the scuds in the lake, root up vegetation while feeding, muddy the water when feeding, and take spaced needed by other fish species. They out live most gamefish, out reproduce them, out survive them, and just kick out game fish.
> 
> In simple terms, white sucker are the pain in the system, but carp are fatal to the fishery.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

So, when will it happen? When will carp get into the system and once they do, how long will it take to destory the fishery....years, decades, how long exactly?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Do you get North Dakota Outdoors magazine? They had an in-depth article on the issue early this year or late last year.

I can't find the quote, but something that stuck in my head was how it will affect walleye and pike numbers. Something along the lines of 50% decrease in ten years if carp are introduced. They do that much damage to their habitat. (don't quote the statement, but it was along those drastic lines).


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks Chris. I do get that. I'll have to read that article again.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Suckers have been in Devils ever since i have fished it. The spring time when fishing some of the inlets and out lets we have caught up to 100suckers a day. Just hope that doesn't turn into carp, or we can say good by devils lake.


----------



## roc1949 (Oct 19, 2005)

8 or 9 years ago I was working in the Devils Lake area and fished the railroad tracks that existed in channel A. Using mepps spinners, we caught a number of buffalo as well. I have never heard of problems from bullhead, buffalo and sucker but carp, being an introduced specie, is reported to bring problems wherever it occurs in the US.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

wow...I've been fishing Devils Lake for 30 plus years and have never caught anything other than the gamefish in the lake...Chris, quit using liver for bait... :beer:


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

Ive fished DL for 18/20 years and havent caught anything other than game fish also I sure hope it doesnt become a problom because that would really suck to tell u the truth it would piss me right off and I would start targetin the garbage fish to try take care of the problom. I use to live in the DL area and I think it would hurt the community as a whole if a world class lake like that was to turn into garbage fish heaven.


----------

